# Smallmouth Bass?



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

What are some good places to try this summer for smallies in northern utah? (As in anywhere north of slc). -Thanks


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Pineview or Rockport.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Willard has a few but Pineview takes the cake. East Canyon is ok.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Deer Creek has the easiest smallies to catch, I think. Starvation has a bunch too.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Jordanelle res is one of the best for big smallies and alot of them. Just my opinion.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

okay thanks guys, any other places?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Why only Smallies? What about Large Mouth Bass?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

keep heading north, as in ID, some great smallmouth fihsing up there as well


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Grandpa D said:


> Why only Smallies? What about Large Mouth Bass?


Well I already do a TON of largemouth bass fishing, but this year one of my goals is to catch some small mouths.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Out of curiosity where do you like to fish for Large Mouth?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

drsx, I fish for LMB at mantua, newton reservoir, and a couple secret creeks/reservoirs


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa D
Good question!!!! I'll answer just for my 2 cents. If I could find as good a fishery for smallies, hands down, smallies. Why, ------ they fight soooooooo much better. Eating, for me the LM are better, but that's just my taste. If I had a choice of the 2 on an equal basis, smallies all the way.
Don't get me wrong, i certainly do with LM.


----------

